# 870 - EZ ProTM MORTISE AND TENON JIG



## jdtuttle (Mar 21, 2011)

Just ordered this jig & waiting for it to come. Anybody use it yet? 
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Where did you buy it ?, on back order every where ..

General Tools and Instruments

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00563TL2Y...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00563TL2Y

==





jdtuttle said:


> Just ordered this jig & waiting for it to come. Anybody use it yet?
> Jim


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I see information from 2 years ago that this thing was coming out origanally suposed to sell for $99 now there saying $149. It is suposed to becoming out at the end of the month.


----------



## jdtuttle (Mar 21, 2011)

Received mine last week but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I waited two months for it, ordered from General. I'll post my opinion after I have an opportunity to use it.
jim


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Jd waiting for your review of mortise jig? This thing has been foating around for a year is it for real now and does it work?


----------



## jdtuttle (Mar 21, 2011)

Just finished a hope chest for my Niece. She's getting married Sat. So I haven't had opportunity to use it. I started building an Oak bar for my house & hope to use the jig in the next couple days. The price was $149, but with shipping & tax the total was $174. It looks well made & the directions seem simple enough. Of course that doesn't mean anything until I actually use it. 
Roofner, I tried sending you a PM but I don't have 10 post yet. 
jim


----------

